# Does your dog talk to you?



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Tessa has become much more vocal over the last couple of months and I have to say, I think the sounds she makes are very funny - DH doesn't agree. Especially if it's during a sporting event on tv.

If I put her in a down stay and she doesn't want to be there, she will whine, whimper, make a yodeling sound and I can't help myself - I laugh and make the noises back!









I know, I'm encouraging the behavior, but it's just too darn cute! She and I have conversations and the rest of my household has had conversations about me needing meds!









So - does anyone else’s dog talk?


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Yep. Ris is a bit of a talker too. Though usually just when she's complaining about me not giving her a treat. . .or tossing a toy. Or when she feels the need to back talk during a time out. I think it's adorable too so I encourage it.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

have to say i encourage it too. Bear is the most vocal dog ive ever had! have you ever heard an actual bear groan and grunt? well thats what bear sounds like, sometimes i even laugh because he doesnt just talk to me, he talks to himself! one day he was walking around the house aimlessly and he seemed like he was mumbleing, so i videotaped it and sent it to AFV. i titled it "arguing with myself" because he paces around back and forth just talking to himself! any time i have company over its a really big hit!


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh that's too funny! Tess doesn't talk to herself, at least I don't think she does... hmmm will have to pay better attention.

Makes you wonder what he's grumbling about!


----------



## javaluuver (Mar 5, 2003)

I think because Obi has a lil husky in him, he talks a lot more - and he has more of a howly sound too - but he definitely talks way more than Zeke .. I can almost understand him too LoL ... Zeke has to be encouraged to even grunt or bark - he's VERY quiet ...


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

) Oh yes. But my hounds speaks with his eyes. He has these unsettlingly human expressions on his face, so easy to read, he doesn't need to be vocal about it. Like the other day we opened the door to let Yoda out, and he was lounging on the couch, and the cold was coming in. He looked at us, like "HELLO, trying to catch some rest here, would you MIND closing that %[email protected]# door?!"


----------



## Kendal22550 (Sep 11, 2006)

OMG Hannah LOVES to talk. I think its funny b/c i talk back too! Everyone thinks that its a little nuts. When I get home from work I ask her how her day was and what she does and she yaps right along and tells me. She is a big back talker too! As long as she does what i tell her to I think its funny. If i put her in a down stay she sighs really big. Its so funny. And sometimes ill ask her if she wants a back rub and she will moan and cary on and on. Its so freakin funny! How can you not love the GSD! What other dog can you actually talk to!?


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

My Inga talks in her sleep more than at any other time. It has slowed down since she became and adult but she falls into a deep sleep that brings out the deepest and highest dog voices.

By the way, I keep seeing some people refer to their "DH". May I ask what that stands for?


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

I always thought DH meant "Dear Husband".


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Or Dam* Husband depending on the day.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

Since I am into baseball and DH means "designated hitter", I thought DH might mean "designated husband" but not quite sure.


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Dano By the way, I keep seeing some people refer to their "DH". May I ask what that stands for?


I use it to refer to my "_dear_ husband"... sometimes in a sincere voice, somtimes not!...


----------



## medicinehat_2u (Sep 24, 2007)

Princess hasn't started talking back yet, but she makes faces at me. Other morning DH asked if I still had the change from something, and I told him no, she covered her eyes with both paws. I told her she was silly, and she snorted at me... LOL I love the talking dogs. Its fun!!! Really makes you wonder what they are thinking.


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

I can be in the middle of a bad day, and talking to Tessa makes me laugh! She tilts her head when I talk to her as if she is really trying to understand me... just thinking about her makes me smile.









Something about unconditional love...


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Jolene, the GSD / Sheltie mix is pretty quiet. But she often has a sqeaky yip when she yawns now. She picked THAT one up from me. I have not tried to teach her to speak. I don't know how to start. She RARELY barks unless she sees another dog she wants to play with. 

Powell


----------



## eak0429 (Dec 2, 2007)

Megga talks I just got home and she had to talk to me lol. She also listens she will have hear ears all perked up and tilt her head lol. Although she doesn't talk nearly as much as one of our Shih Tzus does, but he doesn't bark "talks" and whines, and high pitched squeals it's rather annoying, because he does it constantly, but you can always figure out what he wants.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Cyrus sounds like Chewbacca, honestly with all the moaning he does sometimes it sounds like he is being hurt....

My favorite is when he yawns, he does this long drawn out moan, it's hilarious.


----------



## sammys_mom (Nov 4, 2005)

My Baron is the most talkative dog I've ever met. He always has some thing to say. The bad part is he's also the loudest dog I've ever met. And I mean realllly loud. I'm trying to teach him quiet, and I hope he gets it before my hearing is gone









Jackie


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Odin is a chatterbox. He always has something to say. He's also the "hall monitor" here and is quick to tell me if either Frigga or Hop Sing are up to something they shouldn't be (or so he thinks). It's interesting that he never tattles on Billie or Hazel. Billie doesn't really ever do anything mischievous but Hazel will now and then. I guess he only feels responsible for the pets I brought to our family. I know when Hop Sing is up to something serious when I hear "Har ar ar ARR!!" which I've always translated as "He's at it AGAIN!". Another easy one is he'll sit right in front of me and with a pleading and hopeful look on his face and say "Hum um mum". That is obviously, "I'd like a treat please." My favorite vocalization from him though is when he leans into me and does his "doggie hug". What he says then is "Hmm hmm raah" and I know without a shadow of a doubt that that means "I love you".


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

When we first adopted Sean he didn't utter a word, didn't even bark. But he's really made up for lost time over the years. He really tries to get his point across.


----------



## amackinpitt (Jun 19, 2003)

> Quote: "designated husband"












My Bear talks quite a lot too. I love it. She _really_ gets going with my husband when he ignores her initial nonverbal attempts at attention seeking. I swear-- I'm waiting to actually hear her say "Daaaaddy! Pay attention to meeeeeeeeeeeeee" 
Well, she's got the "eeeeeeeeeee" part down anyway!









I'd love to see the "other" Bear's video--talking to himself! That's a riot!


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

I'll have to go through my old video tapes, but im pretty sure i'll find it somewhere! hes a trip, now he does this thing where he talks and seems to run in his sleep! i see one paw fidget a little then its like an all out chase and he whimpers and growls... too funny, he's definatley not lacking charachter!


----------



## krystaltiger (Oct 6, 2004)

Jordan is quite the talker too and even my mom has witnessed her saying "i love you" but i still can't get that one on command.

Of course i think she has told me a couple other things too that i can't type here









She always wants to let me know when neighbors are home in addition to regular chatter.

She used to be rather quiet, but now feels the need to bark at other dogs when we are at the park or on a walk - that does concern me, but i know its play, but the pther dog owners don't always get that


----------



## dogs_dolls (Apr 27, 2001)

We have a female with many life long aggression issues. After MUCH work she is lots better but still there are times when she thinks her beloved (my husband) is in some sort of danger from visitors. She will be good about offering no more aggression than a baleful glance, but will whine, yodel and talk to my husband, explaining I am sure that he is in grave danger and she would be happy to take care of the issue for him. By the way she is NOT allowed to do so. But is is amusing to hear her try and reason with him from a sit stay! Our boy just likes to make noises when it is time for a cuddle!


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: krystaltiger
> Of course i think she has told me a couple other things too that i can't type here


You aren't alone, I think mine have some very nasty, vulgar chatter in regards to me.
Ozzy waits til dh is home, in his robe, had his first drink, then climbs on him licking his face, crying almost as if to say "I missed you so much!" Dh secretly loves it, even if I make him wash his face before I kiss him.
I make up words to go along with Ozzy and dh's love fest, like "I missed you so much, sometimes I cry thinking about you, no daddy I'm not done!" Even if it's not what Ozzy says, it's fun for us.
The big sighs get me, when he walks into a room, sits between dh on the sectional and me on a sofa and just sighs to get our attention. Sandi sneezes *L* sometimes all over us, but that's her vocalization, a sneeze!


----------



## Ruby1004 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ruby talks back whenever I put her in her crate while I'm cleaning.
When i have my back towards her, she'd howl, whine, growl and bark. Its hilarious. I think she's telling me that she wants to come out and play. Plus when i'm sitting on the couch and she's sitting across from me with my dad, she'd bark and tells me to come over and play. Oh, and she whines whenever she wants to go home..or when she's had enough of playing. 
She's only 4.5 months old...0_0


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

All the time.
Especially when I say no Brady will bark in his whiny b*tch bark
it is the funniest thing


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Camper is SUCH A talker. OMG!

But the funniest dog I've ever had was my otterhound mix, Grover. When Dh travels, I tend to stay up late. I'm a night owl. And at about 1:30 am, she would walk up to me, stand right in front of me, and say with complete confidence, "Arrrrggggrooo." And I'd say to her, "ok, Grovie. So go to bed." And she'd say it again. More adamantly. "ArrrrGGGRRRROO." Grover didn't go to bed until I did. And she was tired. And she wanted to go to bed. And darn it, I need to go to bed, so she could. And she didn't care if Craig Ferguson monologue was almost on TV. 

"Get To Bed MOM, NOW!"

And I'd turn off the TV and go to bed. Who was I to argue? 

Now, when Dh travels, Camper lies in the TV room, half asleep, looking exhausted, and as soon as Ferguson monologue is over, I think of Grover. Most of the time, I go to sleep, even if he has a great guest on. 

Somewhere, that furry dog is smiling.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimm wants his raw food: "Yu! Yu! Yu! Yu!"

Grimm is eager to go for his walk as you pick up the lead: "Hyaaaa-IEEEEE" (the GSD anticipatory squeaky-yawn)

Grimm lays down: "HARRUMPPPHH..."

Grimm notices it is 87 degrees today: "SIIIGGGHHHHHHHH..."

Grimm enjoys being petted: "Urh...urhh..urrhh..YODELLllLLlLLlll..."

Grimm, in general, says: "YODELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL..."


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I loved reading all of these stories! GSDs have such interesting and entertaining personalities. 

Elmo has the famous "Roo-Roo-Roo" which means I'm so sad because nobody is playing with me. 

He is quite the little chatterbox. He always has something to say.


----------



## Ruby1004 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thats so funny and adorable too!
How old is your GSD btw?


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

If Dh and I are carrying on a conversation, Rocky will go back and forth between Dh and I listening to the conversation. We get a head **** anytime we say his name or a word he knows. He will then wait for a break in the conversation and make his contribution. LOL He will make different noises, of course we really have no idea what he is saying, but if we answer him he will keep talking. 

If he really wants something, then he will just come up and start making his noises.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Odin is very talky, but my all-time champion talker was Dutch. I could carry out complete conversations with her, which when you're a a pre-teen boy all by yourself miles away up on a ridge was darn good company. Dutch got me through adolescence.

It would be hard to equal Dutch but Odin does try. Here's some of his vocalizations.


Har ar rar rar! = "Hey! Pay attention to me!"

Arrrrrrrrrumm = "I'm content, thanks"

Harrrr unn unnn unnn! = "Poor me! I didn't get what I wanted."

Hiiierrnnn! = "Yes!"

Har roo = "No"

And my favorite:

Hummm ummmm mummm = "I love you"


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Whitney screams at me when I pet others. And Arwen talks. She has this grumbly-waily-rooey type thing to tell me EXACTLY how she is feeling. 

She actually talks back!!! 

I thought that was the whole point to having dogs INSTEAD of children. 

Ah well, Arwen is my eldest and most spoiled, best behaved, most accomplished, most jealous, most intelligent, most loyal and well she is Arwen.


----------



## Ruby1004 (Jun 26, 2008)

That is hilarious!
It still amazes me how GSDs are so bright!
just last night, I got Ruby to give me her paw when i say "paw"


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ary is a big talker I always thought because she is a rescue and slightly unsure of her self at times this was the reason. She does this roo roo roo thing when i come home from being away or even if i only leave for 2 mins then when she is feeling scared or unsure she will yell and whine and carry on. Also whenever she lays down or moves while laying down she grunts and groans sometimes she sounds like she is dying it's so adorable!


----------



## SashaPup (Apr 19, 2005)

Sasha is very vocal. She has taught our Shar-pei to be vocal. I can also tell by her "tone" whether she is happy, complaining, being a butthead, telling on her brother (No lie she rats her brother out!), telling me about her day or talking back.


----------



## shel567 (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh bless, I just had to reply to this topic because Jade is very vocal with me. In her own way she always says goodmorning and goodnight, if i ask her if it is breaky time or if she just wants to chat. If rosie gets the ball and wont share I get to know about it, and the worst of all if I tell her off for something she wil give me a right good mouthful, shes worse than a child, but it is so cute I argue back with her and everyone laughs at me for it. She does try it on with the hubby too but not as much as hes not a daft with her as me.


----------



## Stray (Mar 29, 2009)

Kane says "rhubarb." As is RhUUUUUuuuberb.


----------

